# Great Miami



## N2harpz (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and have been fishing for about a year. I live in Middletown. I am curious to know about fishing in the GMR. I see people fishing the dams quite a bit. But I am wondering about other places to fish that might be good.... And what types of fish there are in that river. I know there are plenty of carp, but how much bass and other. Thx. I'm a newbie and trying to learn.


----------



## FishStalker90 (Mar 26, 2014)

Like you mentioned, there are plenty of carp in the GMR, but I have also caught plenty of largemouths and bluegills too. As for spots, most people aren't going to give away their sweet holes (myself included), but the best thing to do it jump on Google Earth and pick out areas that look like they would work well. Try looking for areas where smaller tributaries and creeks pour into the river. I've had mixed results at the dams, especially the one up in Hamiltucky.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Catfishing and smallmouth fishing in the gmr are both pretty darn good. Although I've never caught any I hear that saugeye and sauger are pretty good too. As far as spots to fish the dams are definitely a good starting point and you also may want to see if there are some parks in your area that you could explore. Other than that you should just use Google earth and go explore spots that look accessible.


----------



## N2harpz (Apr 22, 2014)

Basically you guys kind of answered my question. I take it that there are Bass, and other types of fish ( besides carp ) all up and down the river not just at the dams. Also I like the Google earth idea. Still learning here.....
Thx for your input.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

N2harpz said:


> I'm new to this forum and have been fishing for about a year. I live in Middletown. I am curious to know about fishing in the GMR. I see people fishing the dams quite a bit. But I am wondering about other places to fish that might be good.... And what types of fish there are in that river. I know there are plenty of carp, but how much bass and other. Thx. I'm a newbie and trying to learn.


The GMR is loaded with smallmouth. Has some decent cats and yes, there are saugers and Saugeyes but I believe those are spawning now so bite is slow. But the smallmouth are turned on right now. Seeing big numbers.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I also live in Middletown. You could shoot me a PM and I could tell you (just about) what and where I've caught it.


----------



## N2harpz (Apr 22, 2014)

PM me Alex. If you don't mind. I have to have 5 posts before I can PM ( this makes 3 ... LOL )


----------



## N2harpz (Apr 22, 2014)

What are the small mouths hitting on right now ? Sorry if I am asking too many questions !!


----------



## FishStalker90 (Mar 26, 2014)

Tube baits all day every day. Seriously, that's what I caught most of mine on


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Do you need a boat or canoe or waders to be able to effectively fish the gmr

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Green pumpkin tubes rarely fail. 
Tyler, theres all kinds of spots to bank fish on the gmr you just have to find them but a kayak gives you more access for sure but isn't necessary


----------



## N2harpz (Apr 22, 2014)

Sounds good. Just bounce them off the bottom ?


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought a pack of zoom tubes, not really to happy with them. I mighy try bps tender tubes, but zooms are definitely not cutting it for me 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

N2harpz said:


> What are the small mouths hitting on right now ? Sorry if I am asking too many questions !!


Just seen a guy string up 5 16-19" smallies drifting chubs below a dam in dayton


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

N2harpz said:


> Sounds good. Just bounce them off the bottom ?


Yes, work them slow across the bottom feeling every rock as you bring it in. I always just slowly pull back to the side with the rod tip and then stop, put the rod tip down and reel in the slack. 


Tyler, I use the BPS teaser tubes and the 3.5". The teaser tubes tend to get me more bites but I also pull in lots of smaller fish.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay thanks! Should u do more dragging across the bottom ormore hopping? Im also thinking of swimming a grub

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tubes wont work if the water isnt clear though right?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I just slowly drag it occasionally I will lift the tip up and pop it up if I feel like its about to snag. Ideally you're trying to mimic the action of a crawdad


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

If the water is muddy I shouldn't be using it to the correct? because they cannot see it?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Before fishing muddy water, familiarize yourself with Einstein's definition of insanity. Do you really want fishing advice from insane people?


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Doing the same thing over and over again yet expecting different results?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Fishing muddy water can be tough, darker colors are usually better but I personally don't bass fish the rivers when they're real muddy, I'll normally hit a pond or a clearer section of creek. The only fishing I normally do in a muddy river is catfishing.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah visibility was maybe a foot if that. Didnt really know what to throw. Got one bite on a grub but he was so shallow i didnt have time to let him get a hold of it.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Was this recently and what waters? The river by me has been looking nice for the last week or so.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yep it was just today. I came back from kiser and went to the gmr at the moraine access point/boat ramp. It was very stained all over. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Was it brown like chocolate milk or just stained like dark green.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

It was closer to chocolate milk

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Dang, try up into some creeks if its like that, they normally clear up faster.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

I feel like my fishing experiences would be better with a yak..... Priority #1 lol

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Honestly its probably one of my favorite purchases I've made. I love going out on the kayak but I don't get to use it that often because I'm always working so most of my fishing trips are either an hour before work or a few hours after so I am primarily stuck on the bank but there's good fishing to be had either way but its peaceful being on a kayak in the middle of the river.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just seen a guy string up 5 16-19" smallies drifting chubs below a dam in dayton



Whatever you do during your fishing adventures, please don't do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Whatever you do during your fishing adventures, please don't do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Well after posting this he took pics and released all of them. But being on the striger couldnt of been good for them. 
But they were puonding those chubs. Ive never fished gmr and was impressed with the size of tjose fish...


----------



## N2harpz (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks... this helps greatly


----------

